# Why Bother With Popular Villager Hype?



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

While this may end up being more controversial than intended, I would like to ask people who have towns full of popular villagers, or dream to have their town full of popular villagers a question. 

As you can see, the demand for villagers like Marshal, Stitches, Merengue, and Marina are ridiculously high. When I say high, I got *35 entries* for my Marshal raffle. I've seen auctions go so high (because of no buyout) that the auctioneer has said "stop" because they cannot handle it. I've seen the greediness of some people when they want a villager - some people will send THREATS and BULLY people because they won an auction, or they'll be a crybaby and whine about it and share their sob story about how badly they want the villager. I've seen people who have lost RAFFLES get upset over it. It's a random name or number generator. You can't control what it picks. 

So, can I ask WHY some people want to get involved in this hype? I'm asking the people who want five or six, or more, villagers in their town who are extremely popular. I understand just one or two, I'd like to actually live with Octavian (and he's not even that popular) for a few months just to see what it's like to have him. But.. to have a town full of them? 

Please understand that I am not trying to start a fight. "Why do you care about why other people want popular villagers?? It's their game!!!!1" (The 1 is intended). In this case, that argument is invalid because I'm not saying that people should change their ways. I'm asking why people would go through all of this for a specific villager. (I also don't want to hear about how ugly every other villager is, because it's not true.) 

Tl;dr - Why bother going through the popular villager hype just to get villagers like Marshal, Marina, Merengue, or Stitches?

[is prepared for long responses]


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

Some of these villagers I expected to hate, but for Marshal, I kinda fell in love with him just as I'd promised to give him away. 

A few didn't live up to the expectations I had. I found Marina, Lolly and Merengue really boring to be honest. Genji too. I think people just go "Oh, that villager is cute, I must have them!" Before actually meeting them.

It just results in ridiculous situations where they finally get a dreamie, end up disliking them, and sell them off. It's so unfair. I think you can only really make a solid judgement on a villager when you've actually met them properly. There are a few villagers that aren't so popular that I really quite like, but not enough for them to be dreamies, to be honest.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 2, 2014)

I 100% agree. For the Tl;dr, some people are desperate for animals in a game, I get if your going to cry about pixels, that's fine and I will NOT judge you (Only if its for like a villager moved away that had some kind of connection or value to your life.), however, crying/getting upset about auctions on animals are just ridiculous.

DO if you don't get someone in an auction: "Aw darn, well I'll get him next time maybe! Congrats to [name!]"
DO NOT do this: "UGH! IM SO MAD!11111111!!! I CNT ******8 BRELVES THIS GHGHG!11 I HATE YUU!1!"

Please, people, do not get angry over popular villagers, yes, we know that they are hard to find but just keep looking.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not one of those people who want loads, but I can guess that it's cause they're cute I guess.


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 2, 2014)

People get upset because they forget that it's not real life lol. But anyway, there are a few popular ones that I would like to have but not because they're popular.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 2, 2014)

I only have one real popular villager in my town - Tia. She's the only one I plan to have, now. But I do want Diana. 
I used to love Merengue, which I still sort of do, but it gets boring with the same villagers + I had 4 populars in my town and it was a bit much, I'm not sure why, I just didn't like having so many popular villagers in my town. I won raffles or got them off of giveaways. 
I really have never experienced going through so much to get a villager, so I can't say for myself, but maybe others think the popular villagers are 'cute' and want them in their town? Or they just want a town full of populars to talk about? I don't know.
Personally, I think there are so many more cuter villagers that are un-popular.
But I'm speaking from my point of view. I don't know why people pay millions of bells. Literally, in the 30 million range.


----------



## Wynter (Jan 2, 2014)

Honestly, I don't care about the popularity list, but because you can literally define a villager as cute or straight up not appealing to look at, everyone is going to be looking for the same villagers. I had Marshal in my old town before me or any of my friends even knew this forum existed, or a popularity list for that matter. They were all jealous of me for having him. And about you saying something about ugly villagers, I'd rather have a Fang in my town than a Truffles. 

I have my own popularity list and it looks a lot like the one on this site, just because of the way some villagers are designed. Merengue and Marina are at the bottom of my list because I don't like the way they look, but Marshal, Fang, Kid Cat, etc are on the top because I just think they look cute and funny.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 2, 2014)

I go with villagers I want and yes, most people want them but I want them because they are cute and if they weren't popular I would have wanted them too.
In my first town I had Marsha and Marina, popular still I didn't want them because I just didn't like them. I got in auctions too but I would never threaten someone who won, I just congratulate them and move on. It's still a game and people who cry when they don't win or bully others who DO win.......ehhhmm I just don't have words for that


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

I only have two in my wishlist who are uber: Stitches and Marshal 
Most of my dreamies are based on nostalgic reasons, those i have loved from previous games, such as Ozzie in the gamecube, Vesta in every animal crossing game i have played, Tangy the first i ever spoke to when i was 5 :') etc
Stitches was my best friend in wild world, and it was so frustrating him becoming uber popular and making it difficult to get him, when most people had just jumped on the bandwagon
Mira is one of the new villagers i want, and that is due to her looking like Sailor Venus.. and Sailor Venus was always my favourite anime character who i loved growing up..

Now with Marshall... i have loved him ever since June when i visited a town with him in (when he wasnt popular)
I really do not understand the people with IDENTICAL DREAMIES TO EVERYONE ELSE, literally a town of just Diana, Merengue, Marshal, Stitches, Marina, Ankha, a few more deer..
its just boring, and what do these villagers actually hold to these people :/?
Also a lot of people have just jumped onto the bandwagon, and as i said it has been annoying for people who have loved villagers from previous games who are now so popular its impossible to get

I can understanding wanting some new cool villagers, but surely there must be past ones you want and not just a full town of these ubers? and surely as a new player you want to experience all villagers, like i did in gamecube in my first experience, rather than just get the populars..

Vesta & Tangy will probably always be my fave 2... my best friends from gamecube and my first ever friends on AC
Vesta has been in every game i have ever had 
Tangy i have never had since  and its so hard to get her for NL


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 2, 2014)

Marina has been one of my favorite villagers since she was introduced and was in both my CF and WW towns. 

As for Merengue, I fell in love with her and Diana when I saw them and they immediately were on my OMGADORE list with Marina, Peanut, Cookie, and Maple. 

Flurry reminded me a lot of Bijou who was my favorite character in Hamtaro and hamsters are adorable. 

Finally, unicorns are awesome. 

As for some of the others:
Stitches - Pretty much a walking teddy bear. I'd probably like him a lot more if his eyes weren't x's though. 
Marshal - I honestly don't know where all his popularity comes from--but he reminds me of Gil from Tree of Tranquility/Animal Parade: 





^So if I ever got Marshal, it'd be because I married Gil in both of those HM games. 

Anyway, people are drawn to what they like and love and if they love it enough, what they have to go through for it isn't a big deal. I just get frustrated by people who want villagers just because they are rare/expensive. Too many people like things just because of rarity and it kind of kicks those who truly love for what it is--not what it's worth.


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

As for myself, I just think they're really cute. And I go for cute things and what would fit or look good in my town. I am trying to make a fairy-tale themed town and I think most of the popular villagers would actually spice it up a little. Some I got by pure luck or they just came to me, so I just never let go. The only actual popular villager I sought out for were Rosie, Kabuki, and Marshal. Merengue, Ankha, Julian, and Erik (he was my first dreamie before even knowing he was kind of? popular), just came to me via trades/giveaways. And I just grew to like them and it really is hard for me to part with them. This is my first animal crossing game and I didn't know the other villagers before I got my villagers right now so I had no idea who else I would want for my town. I got them like the first two weeks I started playing, then I just got so attached to them. I actually don't like myself for hogging a lot of popular villagers, I hope I had given other villagers a chance before I got my current ones ToT


----------



## faerie (Jan 2, 2014)

I've never bothered with the hype, I don't care who is popular or not, all I care about is who I like, and would like to have in my town. Most recently I now have a second town and I'm going for a "Sleeping Beauty" theme town which puts me right smack into needing forest creatures which brings me to Marshal. I like to have all personalities in my town and he seem to fit the theme the  best imo of the smugs so I have to fight the hype to get him hopefully someday.
I won Diana last night on another site and the other bidder was so angry they lost they wouldn't let it go. I hate drama and I felt really bad for the TC so I let him/her have Diana, it wasn't worth it to me, even though I genuinely won.
And with all this said I love Bill and always will idc how unpopular he is he's my buddy


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 2, 2014)

I actually did not know the villgers I wanted were popular until I started hunting for them. Then it was like, whoa, its a battlefield out there.  

One thing I do find disheartening is the bullying I see on here.  This forum more then others.  No one should win an auction because 3 or 4 of your friends jump on and start bullying the top bidder.  i have seen it a few times now.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 2, 2014)

In the main town I currently have Ankha, Lucky, Marshal, Lolly, Rosie, Wolfgang, Mitzi, Biskit, Lopez, and Kid Cat. My first ever dreamie was Biskit the lazy dog <3 it wasn't Marshal, Lucky, or even Lolly. He was my one dreamie, and I would totally give up anyone else in the village for him. The second dreamie was Mitzi. Wolfgang moved in on his own, and Kid Cat was a starter. Rosie I really wanted because I had her in City Folk and she was friends with Mitzi on there. I feel like the popular villager thing is a bandwagon thing. I didn't even know who Marshal was at first but I saw soooo many people whine over him and cry about him I wanted to get him for myself to see what all the fuss was about. I was looking for Marshal, and got him for free 2 days later off a cycling thread. I was happy and ended up really liking him. The same thing happened with Ankha, saw so many people crying about her over on ACC. I traded away my precious Coco for her. I still don't know if I made the right choice or not as I really like them both. Lucky I got because I thought he looked cool. Lolly I got because she's the only gray cat, and I have a gray cat and I like to pretend it's her lol. But it's just a bandwagon thing for the most I believe. I also had Stitches for a while because again sooo much fuss over him. Although Stitches was from my campsite. I traded him away a few days ago. Not his biggest fan :/ I don't like most of the popular villagers tbh. I don't like Merengue, not a rhino fan. I don't really like any of the octupi. I like that Julian is a unicorn...but he looks like he's wearing eyeshadow lol and I like my villagers to look like they have their eyes open. Everyone else...I can't remember who else is sought after. There are a few I understand why, and some that I don't understand why their so sought after, but I believe everyone feels that way


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

faerie said:


> I've never bothered with the hype, I don't care who is popular or not, all I care about is who I like, and would like to have in my town. Most recently I now have a second town and I'm going for a "Sleeping Beauty" theme town which puts me right smack into needing forest creatures which brings me to Marshal. I like to have all personalities in my town and he seem to fit the theme the  best imo of the smugs so I have to fight the hype to get him hopefully someday.
> I won Diana last night on another site and the other bidder was so angry they lost they wouldn't let it go. I hate drama and I felt really bad for the TC so I let him/her have Diana, it wasn't worth it to me, even though I genuinely won.
> And with all this said I love Bill and always will idc how unpopular he is he's my buddy



BILL <333
*yay*


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm fine with it, but there are some really bad things people do for Marshal, Julian, etc. I'm glad I got both Julian and Stitches by random, I don't want to win them when there were rude things done to me. The only other popular villager I want is Merengue and she has gone down a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melleia said:


> BILL <333
> *yay*



I had Bill in City Folk along with Dotty, *Stitches...* It was an amazing town, I hope I can get them again. There are some really good villagers out there but they just aren't well known enough. I totally didn't think Stitches was a girl in City Folk.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I had Bill in City Folk along with Dotty, *Stitches...* It was an amazing town, I hope I can get them again. There are some really good villagers out there but they just aren't well known enough. I totally didn't think Stitches was a girl in City Folk.



To this day, I'm still thinking Beau is a girl, ahah.
And I wanted Bill through every ac game I've ever had. I literally squealed everytime I saw him plodding around town in CF. He was the first dreamie I ever got too :3


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

Melleia said:


> To this day, I'm still thinking Beau is a girl, ahah.
> And I wanted Bill through every ac game I've ever had. I literally squealed everytime I saw him plodding around town in CF. He was the first dreamie I ever got too :3



Aww Bill is such a cool retro one, he was in my GC


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

WOW THIS BLEW UP FAST!
Thanks for the responses. I can understand some points.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 2, 2014)

I think a few of the 'popular' villagers are adorable (mostly the deer and Marshal)
I guess no one cares about their popularity and the hype. For me it's about personality and cuteness. 
On some occasions, I end up having popular villagers and I get bored of them. 

I love Fauna because I just added her onto my dreamie list one day, when I was newer to the site, just by judging her sprite. When someone gave me her, I thought she was cute, and as normal is my favourite personality, she grew on me quickly. She came round my house every single day, and was always around me. Like a little deer friend. I was disheartened when she left and quickly reset. She is now in fostering as I reset again today. I think since recently my villager taste has changed.

Since O'Hare left I needed a new Smug. Zell didn't quite hit the target for me, although I loved him dearly. So I considered Marshal, and visited him in a dream town. His personality is amazing and he'd be a perfect companion. Let's hope he moves in soon, when I get my smug <3

Even though I no longer have him, I always smile when I see Anchovy when I reset or if someone here has him. He was an absolute sweetheart, who I had for six months as a starter in my first town <3 Same with Kiki and Opal :3

I think it's more about personality, soft spots, and nostalgia than popularity, bells, and hypes.


----------



## faerie (Jan 2, 2014)

Bill was m first friend in CF so glad there's much love for him and I'm not the only one 
Beau is such a cutie


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't understand why people say "meet the villager first". They say the same exact things if they match personalities. Genji is no different from Bill or Snake. Merengue is the same as Lolly and Marina. The only difference is their looks. Marshal gets one of the funniest personalities and most people think he's adorable and that's why he's so popular.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 2, 2014)

faerie said:


> Bill was m first friend in CF so glad there's much love for him and I'm not the only one
> Beau is such a cutie



If someone mentions Beau again :'c
Today, whilst trying to get Beau out for someone to hold, my brother reset my game. Beau and all my items gone into thin air. My lazy deer bro gone.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 2, 2014)

To each their own. The amount of abuse & all around angry-ness from people that lose out on raffles/auctions is ridiculous.

Marshal is pretty cute, but I would not go through all the trouble to get him over others, or any other popular villager for that matter.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

Isn't this identical to the hype about like bands and music artists though?
Sure, there will be fake fans, who pretend to like things  because it makes them look good and popular, but there are genuine fans of these villagers who would like them regardless of if they were popular or not.

I think it's worse when pretentious people dance around telling people they're pathetic and fake for having a town full of populars while they have a town full of unpopular villagers or whatever.

Some people genuinely like these villagers, it's all down to opinion. I hate quite a few of the popular ones, but I have a bit of a soft spot for the deer and wolves to be honest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> If someone mentions Beau again :'c
> Today, whilst trying to get Beau out for someone to hold, my brother reset my game. Beau and all my items gone into thin air. My lazy deer bro gone.



RIP your brother. 
(How did you kill him?)


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 2, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> If someone mentions Beau again :'c
> Today, whilst trying to get Beau out for someone to hold, my brother reset my game. Beau and all my items gone into thin air. My lazy deer bro gone.


Oh, that sucks! He's on my list of eventual want, a friend of mine actually got him this morning, I was jealous.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> I don't understand why people say "meet the villager first". They say the same exact things if they match personalities. Genji is no different from Bill or Snake. Merengue is the same as Lolly and Marina. The only difference is their looks. Marshal gets one of the funniest personalities and most people think he's adorable and that's why he's so popular.



There are a few exceptions to the rule actually. Some villagers act slightly differently to how the personalities are usually depicted ^_^


----------



## cIementine (Jan 2, 2014)

A quick death would be too kind.
I'm planning it out. 
It's my Granddad's birthday tomorrow so we're going to the graveyard anyway 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunaera said:


> Oh, that sucks! He's on my list of eventual want, a friend of mine actually got him this morning, I was jealous.



I feel so awful JaeJae gave me him and Diana for free, she's such a sweetie. I feel awful :C


----------



## faerie (Jan 2, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> If someone mentions Beau again :'c
> Today, whilst trying to get Beau out for someone to hold, my brother reset my game. Beau and all my items gone into thin air. My lazy deer bro gone.



Oh no I'm very sorry  If I can help you in any way let me know ok


----------



## cIementine (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ Aww ty, I'm fine for now :'c 
I just reset and got Punchy and Rosie as starters so that's a cheerup.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> ^^ Aww ty, I'm fine for now :'c
> I just reset and got Punchy and Rosie as starters so that's a cheerup.



That's lucky ahah :3


----------



## faerie (Jan 2, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> ^^ Aww ty, I'm fine for now :'c
> I just reset and got Punchy and Rosie as starters so that's a cheerup.



Awesome congrats


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 2, 2014)

lol when I first find out Beau wasn't I girl, I freaked out.

I have no tier 1 villagers. 3 of them are tier 2 though- Erik, Zell, and Rudy. I just think Zell looks so fuzzy. My dreamie is Roscoe because he's such a cool-looking cranky. 

I guess the point of having popular villagers is to have a hard-to-reach goal? idk


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 2, 2014)

I dont care about popularity, but the popular villagers seems to be the cooles/cutest.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh well actually I want marshal because he reminds me of the main character from a film :3 I never noticed it at first actually  (when I first saw him I thought he was a squirrel with a dodgy face...) but then he started to grow on me and he became a dreamie of mine. - I think he's really cute now x3

As for Marina - she's just so cute!!!! I also badly wanted an octopus in my town since there are only 3 at the moment - I wanted to pair her up with Octavian hehe


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> I dont care about popularity, but the popular villagers seems to be the cooles/cutest.



Pretty much sums up this whole thing tbh.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> I don't understand why people say "meet the villager first". They say the same exact things if they match personalities. Genji is no different from Bill or Snake. Merengue is the same as Lolly and Marina. The only difference is their looks. Marshal gets one of the funniest personalities and most people think he's adorable and that's why he's so popular.



In my opinion, if we just base everything and everyone off of looks, this game is pointless.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

Since when was this game* just *about the villagers though?


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

Melleia said:


> Since when was this game* just *about the villagers though?



It's not. But villagers make it a big thing.


----------



## Akina (Jan 2, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> I dont care about popularity, but the popular villagers seems to be the cooles/cutest.



This.

And I almost only have popular villagers - or at least I've seen a lot of people trying to get at least half the villagers I have. Some I've been looking for, but most of my villagers have I gotten through the campsite and through others, because they were helping me. I've never paid more than 1 mil for a villager.

But I think my villagers look cute. Lolly and Merry are the cutest cats in the game, they are just adorable! Fauna grew on me and then I fell in love with all the deer villagers and I've had them all. Now I "only" have Zell, Beau, Erik and Fauna. Skye, Wolfgang and Freya just moved in from campsite (or I think I got Skye from someone who needed her gone asap.) 
The only villagers I've really been hunting for is Zell, Erik and Pekoe. But Pekoe showed up in my campsite, Zell and Erik I've gotten of trades. I don't like them because they are popular - I like them for their personality and the way they look.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> I dont care about popularity, but the popular villagers seems to be the cooles/cutest.



I can't say this is true for all the populars, but you can say it's true for a few of them.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> It's not. But villagers make it a big thing.



It never used to be until I realised there were online forums like this, where you could trade the villagers and whatever. I just cared about having a cute house and pretty flowers, ahah.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

Plus why pay for Marshal when you could get him in an easy method??

Let your only smug villager move out
Let one more villager move out (but one that you have another personality type of)
so you have 8..
The game makes you have 9, so will give you a new plot, this plot will be Smug if its the only personality type you are missing
reset for Marshal, wont take long as theres hardly any smugs

So i could let Lopez move, then someone else such as Mitzi, since i have another normal vesta
then reset for Marshal.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 2, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Plus why pay for Marshal when you could get him in an easy method??
> 
> Let your only smug villager move out
> Let one more villager move out (but one that you have another personality type of)
> ...



Wait, does that actually work? Unless you have like 4 of the same type aren't they just random ;~;


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

Melleia said:


> Wait, does that actually work? Unless you have like 4 of the same type aren't they just random ;~;



Nope, it will give you the one type you are missing, if you have everything else..


----------



## J087 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not bothered by how popular someone is. I don't even get why Marshal is voted the most popular, and I dislike several "top tiers". One of my favourite villagers is Walker who's deemed one of the least favourite by the forum's list, which I have the highest disregard for.

The value of friendship can't be measured in popularity tiers nor bells.


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Plus why pay for Marshal when you could get him in an easy method??
> 
> Let your only smug villager move out
> Let one more villager move out (but one that you have another personality type of)
> ...



Ok woah, this actually make sense. I had Deirdre move out, leaving me with no uchi. Few days after, Pashmina moved in. I can't clarify it but I kind of believe this, idk.. Maybe just coincidence


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, I think what creates the hype is that many of us are attracted to similar aesthetics.  Like Marshal.  He is cute to a lot of people, so the demand is created.  Now, are there people who would have never wanted him, but now the hype exists, wants him because he is popular?  Sure.  But I still think the majority of people who want him would have wanted him regardless of the hype.  Some of the characters, the way they are drawn, just have more mass appeal.


----------



## momayo (Jan 2, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Plus why pay for Marshal when you could get him in an easy method??
> 
> Let your only smug villager move out
> Let one more villager move out (but one that you have another personality type of)
> ...



Can confirm that this works. But it still takes a buttload of effort. I  remember doing this  for Ruby and still failing because of bad luck. I kept a different peppy instead.

E: I also think it's easier to like other villagers because you see so many other people have positive/memorable views of them that you get a preconception and positive expectation. It's kind of the definition of hype, except I dont think people are doing it out of a blind need for status or, I dunno, validation.


----------



## J087 (Jan 2, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> In my opinion, if we just base everything and everyone off of looks, this game is pointless.



EVERYONE judges by looks because that's the first and only thing you know about a new person. If you've ever been on a dating website you'll probably have experienced the "hey, cute pic" messages yourself.  

Since we know nothing about the villagers and can't make a real connection with them, their looks are the only thing that we can grab onto. What makes it easy is that the game stands so far from reality that we can afford to be superficial. I'm not sure if we should be happy with that though.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

momayo said:


> Can confirm that this works. But it still takes a buttload of effort. I  remember doing this  for Ruby and still failing because of bad luck. I kept a different peppy instead.
> 
> E: I also think it's easier to like other villagers because you see so many other people have positive/memorable views of them that you get a preconception and positive expectation. It's kind of the definition of hype, except I dont think people are doing it out of a blind need for status or, I dunno, validation.



It will have been hard with Peppy's as there are soooooo many of them.. id only do this method for Smugs and Uchi's as there is only 20 of each, so it really wouldnt take long at all to get the one you want
I'm shocked not many know of this..


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 2, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> It will have been hard with Peppy's as there are soooooo many of them.. id only do this method for Smugs and Uchi's as there is only 20 of each, so it really wouldnt take long at all to get the one you want
> I'm shocked not many know of this..



I didn't know this! D:
It's a cool trick, I guess.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> I didn't know this! D:
> It's a cool trick, I guess.



I think i'll have to do it for Marshal, its just tricky for me, as im so attached to villagers, i mean ive had the file for 6 months and only 1 has moved out so for two to move out is a lot for me


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 2, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I think i'll have to do it for Marshal, its just tricky for me, as im so attached to villagers, i mean ive had the file for 6 months and only 1 has moved out so for two to move out is a lot for me



Ah. I always got a bit sad when resetting my town because I had grown attached to my villagers.

Villagers like Claudia, Celia, Bunnie, Doc, Charlise. I expected not to like them but I did.
If I had a town full of uber populars, it wouldn't matter to me, because I made better friends with villagers that were always seen as ugly and bad. I don't know why, to be honest. I always felt as though the un-populars had more character than the villagers that were popular. Maybe because they looked different, I really am not sure.
But, a Marshal is technically a Hippeux, since they're the same personality, just different looks and species.

I'd choose Claudia over Marshal, any day, to be honest, but it's all up to personal taste.

I sort of feel as though some villagers are wanted more because other people want them and it has rubbed off on others. I don't know.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Plus why pay for Marshal when you could get him in an easy method??
> 
> Let your only smug villager move out
> Let one more villager move out (but one that you have another personality type of)
> ...



^This too. Why auction when a few resets could work?

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> EVERYONE judges by looks because that's the first and only thing you know about a new person. If you've ever been on a dating website you'll probably have experienced the "hey, cute pic" messages yourself.
> 
> Since we know nothing about the villagers and can't make a real connection with them, their looks are the only thing that we can grab onto. What makes it easy is that the game stands so far from reality that we can afford to be superficial. I'm not sure if we should be happy with that though.



Well, I don't date online (not with these pedo bears running around)... so I can't really relate to that point from an online status..

But with that last point, yeah it's a game and we have some control, but it's probably a bad thing too.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't really have a full list of dreamies anyway so lol
The only ones I absolutely would have are Merry and Bones: Merry was a starting villager in my NL town and I absolutely loved her (too bad I accidentely lost her because I didn't play for a while, now I want her back LOL) and Bones because I loveddd him in Wild World and I saw him occassionaly in CF towns so I want him too.
The rest are comers and goers. Swap in swap out :} But obviously I hang on to ones I end up liking a lot, such as rn Goose, Kidd, Kiki. All been here since the 1st day, and 2nd day for Kidd. After a while, I will problem let them go, but I'd like to hold on to particular ones for as long as possible. however I feel it is always good to have some be swapping out, to keep things new and fresh :}

I'll never understand why people would want villagers just because they're popular/rare. If people's favourite villagers do HAPPEN to be popular or rare, so be it, but just wanting villagers because they're popular/rare is idk, up to them I guess? Lol

And uh: how do you think villagers end up being popular? because a whole lot of people like them, and I guess it's just up to them :]

(idk how i would have but soz if i have offended anyone in dis post i never look at the ac sections so idk if i've said something wrong)


----------



## Hyoon (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess my town qualifies as a town full of popular villagers, but I never had to haggle for any of them. I got them through trading my old villagers and resets. The most I ever paid was 1mil for Genji so I guess I've been lucky. c,: I had someone pay me a ridiculous amount of money for Marshal and while he's my favorite villager ever, I'm not sure if he's really worth that much money. 

I like all my villagers because I find them all adorable and they make me laugh in their ridiculous ways (Marshal offering to sit in my lap never gets old tbh or how Zucker kept sending me letters about his canker sore lol). They just happen to be popular because others agree with me, too. uwu

To be honest, I really dislike people who write sob stories on auction and whine about how they don't have the money to buy their favorite villagers. I mean it's an auction, money wins... If you don't have the money, try trading, resetting, or entering raffles. Whining about it isn't fair and besides, these villagers are just pixels anyways. Life will go on.

What really annoys me though are people who only want villagers for their popularity. I recently saw a thread about someone asking about their villagers' "worth", then finding out that they're not popular, and being disappointed. Like wow, really. Why don't you try to see if you like them before shunning them off for not being popular and a quick way for you to make bells. 

Basically, don't hate or like a villager based on popularity. Hate them or like them for looks or something else lol.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 2, 2014)

Honestly, I'm not really sure. I think It's just the designs of the villagers. They're all the same, same speech, same needs, they just look "better" than the other's in some people's eyes. I've tried the villager reset trick (Though I never really have succeeded because I get bored and the next day a villager plot "so happens" to be there..) which is pretty tedious and long. I understand if you've already payed off your house loan, got the highest tier of Nookling Stores, I understand you can spend a lot of money on things; but it is a little much for me. I saw a Zucker auction go up to 60mil one time (Where do all these people get so much money. unu). :V But people can do what they want to do, not my decision. :y


----------



## Xerneas (Jan 2, 2014)

For me, villagers are all about aesthetic appearances. I have a certain "look" that I want my town to have, I guess. Right now I'm set on getting all food-related villagers. I'm picky about who lives in my town, but then again, I'm also known to spend hours resetting for train station color and grass shape. I don't go to the point of haggling and trading for villagers, though. I prefer to get them myself. I use the villager reset trick to help achieve this faster, and if a dream villager shows up in my campsite, I'll certainly take it. I've gotten these "dream villagers" before on previous save files, and to be honest, I find it to be a bit anticlimactic. They're cute, and I enjoy seeing them around, but they get boring after a while too.


----------



## Hype (Jan 2, 2014)

I have quite a few "popular" villagers in my town but the only reason I have them is because I like their personality type and I think they are cute.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

Xerneas said:


> For me, villagers are all about aesthetic appearances. I have a certain "look" that I want my town to have, I guess. Right now I'm set on getting all food-related villagers. I'm picky about who lives in my town, but then again, I'm also known to spend hours resetting for train station color and grass shape. I don't go to the point of haggling and trading for villagers, though. I prefer to get them myself. I use the villager reset trick to help achieve this faster, and if a dream villager shows up in my campsite, I'll certainly take it. I've gotten these "dream villagers" before on previous save files, and to be honest, I find it to be a bit anticlimactic. They're cute, and I enjoy seeing them around, but they get boring after a while too.



Your town (dreamies) is what id judge as a perfect mix tbh 
some uber populars
but also some super cute underrated one such as Blaire, and Sprinkle to an extent


----------



## knight (Jan 2, 2014)

To be honest, I only looked at the popular villagers as monetary value unless I specifically wanted them. I never really had the urge to go against how the game is supposed to be played i.e. reset the game to control who's coming in, where they're planting their butts at, or time traveling. Not knocking on those who do it though. I added the originals in my village as dreamies purely from the emotional connection of them being here from the start, and the others because I thought it'd be cute/funny if the monkeys got together to discuss monkey related things.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the most popular villager I have is Zell, I don't have dreamies or anything like that, some of them are really cute, but I don't really care if I don't get them, I like having villagers move in and out, gives variety to my town.


----------



## Kahzel (Jan 2, 2014)

the only popular villager i was planning to make some efforts for was Whitney, since i want my town made mostly of Snooty and Jock villagers, and my snooty gals have to be aesthetically beautiful. But yes, she's kinda too much like Francine, but she's staying anyways.

Merengue, however, is starting to feel too plain for me. I got her from starters and i'm thinking that probablly i'll let her go some day. But that's not going to be soon, or even a final decision.


----------



## Jellieyz (Jan 2, 2014)

Julian is the only villager hat I really wanted purely because he shares my birthday. That's it.

It seems that people like Marshal for the looks and topped with his size and personality he seems like a shoe in. I don't like him that much because of the solitary hair he has, just some bit of blonde hair. That's it.

Leonardo moved in today and I just loved his name. Sure I looked for whether he was popular or not but it didnt matter, if he decides to move and I'm okay with it then he can go. The only reason for the popular villagers in my town is purely their pictures and if I can earn money from them then its a bonus.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 2, 2014)

most people want really cute villagers for a really cute town. If you have Stitches and Marshal sitting on a bench together and sleeping around a bunch of flowers, then it's adorable...then LIMBERG comes over and photobombs what would've been an perfectly cute screenshot.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 2, 2014)

It depends on the town they're going for, really.  The only really super popular villager I have is Stitches, and Colton used to be popular, I think.  Wolfgang is decently popular, I suppose.
I didn't even know Stitches was popular when he moved in, same goes for Wolfgang.  I didn't find this forum until I had my town for a couple weeks, and I had a full town by then.  Stitches moved in randomly, and Wolfgang was in the campsite.

That being said, a lot of people will say, "All the villagers say the same stuff!  Does it matter what they look like?"  and  I think that if they're all gonna say stuff, then you might as well pick some that you like.

Despite this, I think there are some people that do want villagers simply because they're popular.


----------



## Beary (Jan 2, 2014)

I literally found a list of villagers and picked out the ones that I liked. Some I like are NOT cute, like Roscoe. Many people dislike him because his eyes turn yellow and red when he is angry, but that is why he is my favorite dreamie xD

I live my villagers, though.

BUT NOT BAROLD. HE CAN DIE.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 2, 2014)

What doesn't make sense is this:

Agnes and Becky are BOTH Uchi. Becky however, is a tad more popular. Why is it that two villagers with the same personality are deemed different tiers than each other?

Because people judge everything by appearance.


----------



## Tropicana (Jan 2, 2014)

My favorite villager is not even that popular ( Moe, he is the best!!!!) and I do have 2 popular villagers: Way before finding out about villager popularity I found Whitney at my campsite and thought she was really pretty, so decided to invite her to live in my town. As for Marshal, it was a bit different. I wanted to have another smug villager ( I let Chops go because I didn't like him) but I needed to get the town projects offered by smugs soo bad and decided to look at the options I had. I went through the list and saw Marshal and thought that if I had to chose one, it would be him. Then I found out here that he is super popular u_u I also found out about Julian ( hadn't seen him, idk why). Julian was cool but Marshal won, so when I had 8 villagers I soft resetted for him.

Wanting to have all popular villagers is ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 2, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> What doesn't make sense is this:
> 
> Agnes and Becky are BOTH Uchi. Becky however, is a tad more popular. Why is it that two villagers with the same personality are deemed different tiers than each other?
> 
> Because people judge everything by appearance.


Becky is snooty, but I do see your point.  But I think this is the kind of game where you're allowed to be really choosy completely based on appearances.  
Would you rather have Beau or Barold?
Chief or Rizzo?
Rosie or Pate?

People can have towns full of all popular villagers if they want, even though most of the super popular villagers are lazy, smug, peppy, and normal.  I think in that case it's super boring unless you're really into those personality types.  I don't have an issue with people wanting popular villagers until you get into the topics of scamming, bullying, and lashing out because you lost a raffle.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

The same reason people go through hatching thousands off eggs for a shiny. For personal satisfaction. Getting that perfect town, is something they can look at, and feel proud of. It's not really weird, to be honest. The game is about customizing a village to your desire. How do you want your town to be? Perfect, oh ok. How does the perfect village look to you? What villagers are there in your perfect town?


----------



## meo (Jan 2, 2014)

I certainly have some very popular villagers in my town but honestly even before the game was released in the US I was googling the villagers and thinking of which looked really cool to me. I never even knew of messaging boards/trades for the AC games till after getting this one. The octopi are easy because I love octopi in real life so I really wanted all three in my town to have my octopi family lol. I've loved Egyptian mythology and history since I was a small child and I love cats so I was automatically drawn to Ankha as well. Apollo isn't one of the most popular but I know many think he is due to the movie which may be true but I've actually never seen the AC movie. I had Apollo in a previous AC game and he was a starter for me in this one too so I've just kept him. Genji is more medium tier popular but I actually cycled through him once before when I ran a cycling thread and I really enjoyed his style and personality...I rehomed him with someone but I just recently got him again through a trade for my main town to replace Marshal's spot.

Generally I think it's based on look, value, personality, and house decor/items. Also some people have personal aspects that tie into why they want a certain villager...I know when I held a Stitches giveaway quite a few people said they reminded them of a childhood bear they had.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 2, 2014)

When I actually saw Diana at the game as my starter, I found her very pretty and that's why I fell for her. Same with Erik, I found him cute when I saw him on the campsite while doing the villager reset trick, but I passed him anyway(which makes me get Marina instead, but I like her so that's OK).
I want Fauna because I think she'll go very well with Flora and Diana, and I'm keeping Marshal because I took the chance when doing the villager reset trick(but I prefer Jacques over him tbh), so you can say they're both are the only ones that I'm planning to keep not because of personal preference.

I could say the only really popular villager I'm looking is Fauna, since Marshal and Marina aren't really dreamies(but I do share some memories with Marina on WW), and I already have Diana from the start. The rest are fairly popular(Apollo, Phoebe, Flora, Erik) or not really popular(Jacques and Sparro, these two birds are awesome and underrated at the same time).
The only hype I don't really understand is Stitches. He's alright but I think he's a bit too popular and overrated. I sorta understand Julian's(he's a unicorn but that's pretty much it) and I understand Marshal's(people find him cute, is smug, has sloppy etc.).


----------



## kattayfio (Jan 2, 2014)

People like cute villagers. Cute villagers are popular for a reason. If people want to have popular villagers in their town there's nothing wrong with that. This game is about making your town perfect to you.

Edit: Also, it can't be helped who you're attracted to anyways


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 2, 2014)

I only like (some) of the popular villagers as they're more unique.
Kid cat (he's mid-popular (I think)) has a helmet
Ankha (uber popular) has the head thing
Lucky (popular) is a mummy

And others relate to me:
Rosie shares her name with my dog
^w^

But I do think it's stupid when people lose and they go on a rant. I mean, if you say "awh" or something, I can understand it as you wanted them, but some take it too far.
What's worse is they get the villager, then suddenly decide it's ugly and sells it. I feel sorry for those that gave away a villager,and those that REALLY wanted it didn't get it because someone who had never even seen the villager 'wanted' it


----------



## songoftheskies (Jan 2, 2014)

kattayfio said:


> People like cute villagers. Cute villagers are popular for a reason. If people want to have popular villagers in their town there's nothing wrong with that. This game is about making your town perfect to you.
> 
> Edit: Also, it can't be helped who you're attracted to anyways




Haha, agreed !
No one would like Marshal as much if he were a gorilla -___-
( at least for me ; m ; i really dislike gorillas and monkeys, the animals )


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2014)

So, let me ask a new question: 

In the next game, if your favorite popular had a personality change, would you still like them as much?


----------



## Farobi (Jan 2, 2014)

Punchy is popular. If he's Smug, then OFCOURSE I would <3

Will think of a better post in a bit. I have an opinion on this.


----------



## Mandarama (Jan 2, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Marshal - I honestly don't know where all his popularity comes from--but he reminds me of Gil from Tree of Tranquility/Animal Parade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is definitely some sense of crowd-sourced value that infiltrates your experience of the game. Erik was the first of my villagers to ping, and I couldn't bid him goodbye fast enough... for some reason I'm not really into the deer, and I find a lazy personality funnier when it's a dog (because, food and sleep, y'know). Then I came on this board and realized lots of people loved Erik, and I felt bad that I didn't have this knowledge when I let him go so I could give him away. Shortly after, both Julian and Marshal moved into my town via the campsite. I never thought I liked the smug personality, but I saw how loved they were here, so I gave them a chance. I actually really like both of them for the same reason Jennifer said: they remind me of Julian and Gil from my beloved HM games!

(Jennifer, I married Gil on my second playthrough. I had to marry Chase the first time? clearly I like emotionally unhealthy relationships in the virtual world! Real husband is not tsundere. Heh.)

I can't fathom even earning 30 million bells in game, much less giving it for one villager... but whatever floats people's boats as long as they are kind and polite to others! When I see people using imperative sentences or exclamatory commands in a giveaway situation, it really bothers me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and my son and I were weirded out when Rasher first moved in...scars on a pig named after bacon?  Really? But he turned out to be such a fun villager. I had to let my son take him to his own new copy he got for Christmas! And I love love love Maelle--she's really cute, and has a deep voice and a flapper bob like she's Velma Kelly or something. So definitely each villager can have a lot of appeal. Except maybe Hippeux!


----------



## faerie (Jan 2, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> So, let me ask a new question:
> 
> In the next game, if your favorite popular had a personality change, would you still like them as much?



Well Chief, I'm not sure how popular he is I really don't care. Like I said I care about who I like/want/need for a theme. I want Chief bc he looks like my dog that has moved on, he's my buddy. I think he could get away with being any personality by his design.

But I'll take my second fav which is Fauna. I could see her as a peppy but I really couldn't see her as a snooty,or an uchi. She just to me doesn't seem designed to fit those personalities.  If I look at Diana I think she could pass for all female personalities. I think for me, their design has to fit their personalities, so long story short Fauna might not be my second fav if she went to the other personalities bc she just seems normal to me and she better stay that way lol


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

I dont. I usually take what I can get. I dont care if I had all popular villagers or unpopular villagers, I'd accept them and let them go when their time has come.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

The villagers I like and want are based upon my experiences with them in past games. In WW I had Rocco, Samson, Agent S, Filbert, Mallary, Melba, Yuka, and Mitzi. And I loved them all. However, I wouldn't have tried to get them in New Leaf if it weren't for my town's starters. I got Agent S, Samson, and Anchovy (a member of my WW town that moved out) as starters completely out of the blue. So now I see it as my mission to have sort of a reunion among my WW clan.

As for Merengue and Marshal and the others? Let them be haggled over by the thousands that want them. Pffff.

_I wanna be the minority <3_


----------



## Mary (Jan 3, 2014)

The hype has made me hate Marshal.
I loved Merengue at first sight.

Flurry's eyes <3

My favorite smug is Zell, because of the wordplay and his horns.

My all-time favorite villager? Roald. Yeah, I know. He's been with me in all games and liked to move away when I was gone. He will be in my heart always.


Ankha's Egyptian theme as well as her reference to the ankh <3

Julian is a freaking unicorn. I love him too much.


That is all I have to say.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 3, 2014)

@Jennifer
That is one of the best Harvest Moon x Animal Crossing comparisons I have ever seen.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh and, I did actually change my tune about Julian...
But now I think I'm starting to dislike him again.
I hate unicorns.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 3, 2014)

Tbh I only want Julian is cos my BFF has him but before I met him I hated him.
Somewhere there must be people that just coincedentally like the popular villagers


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 3, 2014)

I usually try to avoid all the popular villager stuff. I had Ankha and sold her. I have Skye right now, who is fairly popular, because she's blue and adorable and normal-type and awww. I want Whitney or Freya because I need a snooty and Skye needs a wolf pal. If Bob counts as a popular villager, I have him because he was in my GC town.
The other popular villagers, I can't really be bothered with, because they don't interest me and I don't feel like wading through the craziness of getting popular villagers.


----------



## Orieii (Jan 3, 2014)

I fell in love with Marshal at first sight (not literally lol). I thought he was adorable! He was the only dream villager I wanted at first. So I was so happy to see his plot in my town. He is my second smug (my first being Quillson. I don't judge villagers by looks, but I just wasn't a fan of Quillson :/ ). Then I discovered Julian, the cute unicorn <3 Someone was kind enough to give me him for free c': Anyways, they were the only popular villagers that I really really wanted. I never understood the hype of Stitches, Merengue, Ankha, ect. I do like the octopi, Beau, and Fang though. I'm not really a fan of all the popular villagers, but whatever they like I guess.

I also love Kid Cat! I thought he was cool and cute ever since AC on gamecube. He was my BFF! He's the only villager I paid for. I just love him too much ; w ; I never want him to move. Along with Julian and Marshal. 

As for the 'unpopular' villagers, there are a ton I love! Such as Pudge, Merry and Pippy <3 To bad they aren't given a chance..

@Jennifer
Omg! Lol. Marshal does remind me of Gil and so does Julian xD Great reference! I never noticed until I read your post lol.


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 3, 2014)

Most of them I got because they were popular, I was doing what everyone else liked.
I don't know, I wanted to fit in somewhere.
but I also find them adorable. 

I regret getting a lot of them, they seem bland.

Before I reset my town, I literally had no popular villagers (well Tia, she wasn't popular at the time though)
I think I really miss it now, the layout was terrible but the villagers had so much personality. 

If my favorite popular villager had a personality change would I still love them?
Well, I'm not sure who my favorite popular is but we'll go with Zucker here.
Yup, it was 90% look based with him. The other 10% was personality (I also seem to enjoy any lazy)
If he went to a cranky I'd love him even more. If he went to a smug, I'd dislike him a little.


My favorite villager is Camofrog though.
If his personality changed then no, I don't think I'd enjoy him. The reason I love him so much is because his personality, I have no desire to camo 




But I've learned, the hype aint worth it

Also I have Diana, how in the hell can anyone deal with her. She's the rudest snooty ever.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 3, 2014)

I love Marshal dearly ; v ; I only want him because he was probably one of my first move-ins that was a new villager and has been a good friend.
His popularity makes it hard to get him back though D:

I try to keep a list of dreamies that have some of the old characters and new ones @_@


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 3, 2014)

I`m to old for hypes lol. I never played an AC game before in my life, so I just went with what the game gave me. Fang was one of my first and I love him, so he became a what you people call dreamy. But I got room for one more villager now and I just check the campsite and if I like what I see, I let him/her stay for atleast a while. I don`t really hunt after a specific villager. Only Francine maybe, cause I heard she goes well with Chrissy. Other then that, potentially I could end up with every villager, unless I really don`t like the design, like Pietro for example. 

However, I do have certain preferences when it comes to species. For example, I love the squirrels, wolves and bunnies. I would love to add a duck or cat villager as well. But I don`t have a name yet among those 2 species it has to be. I just try to keep a mild balance in personality types.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I`m to old for hypes lol. I never played an AC game before in my life, so I just went with what the game gave me. Fang was one of my first and I love him, so he became a what you people call dreamy. But I got room for one more villager now and I just check the campsite and if I like what I see, I let him/her stay for atleast a while. I don`t really hunt after a specific villager. Only Francine maybe, cause I heard she goes well with Chrissy. Other then that, potentially I could end up with every villager, unless I really don`t like the design, like Pietro for example.
> 
> However, I do have certain preferences when it comes to species. For example, I love the squirrels, wolves and bunnies. I would love to add a duck or cat villager as well. But I don`t have a name yet among those 2 species it has to be. I just try to keep a mild balance in personality types.



You ended up getting some pretty cool villagers, for not actively searching for them! such as Mira & Agent S!


----------



## .Lovely.Lolita. (Jan 3, 2014)

Before I found this site a few days ago, I had no idea there were such things as 'Popular Villagers' that people go crazy for. I don't think I'd pay millions of bells just to get one of my dream villagers.

I suppose I do understand the appeal, though, seeing as I *do* have 'dreamies'. Though I've wanted Merengue and Julian long before I knew they were popular, ever since I saw them in a friend's town. I just think they're adorable, and I like cute things. I'm willing to wait and let my villagers come and go, though. I might start TTing, but I'm not sure about that yet. Either way, I won't be upset if I don't get them. I think every villager has their own certain charm.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 3, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> You ended up getting some pretty cool villagers, for not actively searching for them! such as Mira & Agent S!



Yeah, I`m very happy with them. Although after 6 months, I`m ready to let Agent S move on to better places. I realize now that I often check the campsite for new villagers, how great my starters were. Especially when you speak in terms of how they look. AT first I thought Mira was a bit of a weirdo, but now she is one of my favourites, gheghe.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Before I resetted, my old town's villagers aren't even popular, but I liked them all(until Gruff moved in, of course). At that time I still don't know about popular villagers, dreamies and whatnot, so I just play it naturally. I passed Lolly and Whitney at that time, not knowing they're popular at all.



canadasquare said:


> Also I have Diana, how in the hell can anyone deal with her. She's the rudest snooty ever.



I think about that, she's given a slightly different mechanics for your game. The personalities have the same dialogue and might say the same thing, but they do have something on their dialogues that makes them different(e.g: Jacques and Marshal are both smug, but on the game Jacques talked about music more while Marshal's more of a dancing man).
In my game she isn't even rude at all, she's real sweet. Maybe it's the mechanics or she isn't your type?


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> I think about that, she's given a slightly different mechanics for your game. The personalities have the same dialogue and might say the same thing, but they do have something on their dialogues that makes them different(e.g: Jacques and Marshal are both smug, but on the game Jacques talked about music more while Marshal's more of a dancing man).
> In my game she isn't even rude at all, she's real sweet. Maybe it's the mechanics or she isn't your type?



I had Rodney and Henry at the same time at one point. Rodney was the one who liked to flirt and dance with me, while Henry liked to talk weird things (he wanted me to touch his skin one day when it was raining, and he also offered me to make tye-dye shirts with his toilet. No thanks bro.)


----------



## Cathy (Jan 3, 2014)

To answer the original question... Just look at everyone's signature blocks.


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 4, 2014)

Villager popularity varies a lot around the web, too... different villagers are more popular on tumblr and such.

I mean, I'd be the first to admit I have a town full of generic villagers.  Not for the hype, but because I enjoy their designs.  They're popular for a reason.  I can say that I loved Marshal long before I even joined the ACNL community and found out how popular he was.  And I gave away Beau, arguably the most popular Lazy villager, without a second thought.

I don't care much about what villagers anyone wants and why - but what does matter to me is how they go about getting them.  I can't stand people who go on threads whining and begging for certain popular villagers, trying to reserve 5 of them at once, adopting every villager they can, etc.  that's when things get a little ridiculous.



> In the next game, if your favorite popular had a personality change, would you still like them as much?



Yes!  I'd love Marshal even if he was a Jock or a Cranky.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not into the "popular" villager thingy. 
I do have Stitches, he is very popular. But I did not want to get him for his popularity.

Most of my villagers are actually from WW, I had them there, fell in love with them, and I just want to have them with me once again in order to plunge back into childhood 

I still have Stitches in WW, and have him now, and I just have fabulous memories of him c: He was so nice with me!
I also have Filbert for the same reasons, and he isn't a single bit popular, haha xD

Whitney, I wanted to try her out, but then I really keep on getting her confused with my baby fang x_x
So I have already found someone who had her in WW, and who takes great care of villagers, and we'll take our time.

Mmm- I seriously don't like the feeling of having a villager purely because they are popular, I like them because of the memories they've given me. I had Julian, very popular, really randomly, and I traded him to get filbert. So well, yeah ~


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Can we just say that I got lucky when he was popular, and same goes with colton. Now lets dive back into the past, in WW there was no such things as "popular" villagers and you LITERALLY just lived with what you got and loved the ugly villagers for who they were. No campsite, no collecting villagers. 

Being in that mindset when I got NL, I deeply hated colton and lucky in WW and for the reasons of that they were lazy and smug *ew* so I did not like them. I decided to get a TBT account to get rid of them to people who may like him; 40 MILLION FOR LUCKY 40 MILLION

So yea, I don't like popular villagers. I would rather spend my bells on hybrids or island trips that villagers that mean nothing to me. Unless you beetle hunt 24/7 and magically got all those popular villagers as your original 5 and sold them, yea you shouldn't be wasting your bells


----------



## Charmy (Jan 4, 2014)

I have both Merengue and Marshal. Merengue, as cute as she is, is boring at times (and in my case, tends to ask for a lot of my items. >:/), I wouldn't trade her though. Whereas Marshal.. he's just the funniest character I've come across in my month and a half of playing this game. I don't think a day has passed where he hasn't said something funny to me and I don't think I would *ever* give him up and he's cute to boot.

It wasn't until I joined this community did I realise how popular these two are but despite the massive amount of bells and items offered, I wouldn't give these two up.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 4, 2014)

I can say that my dreamies are mostly popular, but i dont bid in auctions or get angry, i just go with the flow.

I cant really help but like popular villagers, i mean because theyre popular people always talk about them and stuff like that and then i grow to like them. I honestly didnt like marshal but now i dont hate him because i can see why everyone wants him. I dont really want my town to be mostly popular villagers, but i dont want to part with any them c:


----------



## Farobi (Jan 4, 2014)

We can't stop ourselves from liking certain villagers just like how we do in real life. So what someone likes Marshal, Merengue, Diana etc.? If they are happy with the villager then let them be~ don't reign on their parade by looking down on them just because of their preferences. My favorite villager at the moment is Fuchsia & Lolly, which is a mix between a popular and a semi-popular. I understand how some people may react if they visit dream towns with the same villagers all over again, it gets stale. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and when someone is at a dream town, they are there to appreciate what the mayor of the game has created for his/her enjoyment.

I also was once someone who was into getting the popular villagers. I made attempts to get villagers like Merengue for free because of the journey. Once I got her, I never really clicked with her and so she's now out of my possession. I don't really typically make essays in the Forums but I just want to address this.


----------



## DaintyC (Jan 4, 2014)

Merengue is cool because her face looks like a cake. I love me some cake. Julian is cool cause he's a unicorn. Stitches is a teddy bear made of scraps so he's literally gone from rags to riches. I don't know why everyone loves Marshall, but I've never met him. I think I agree with someone above who said he looks like that anime character. And the other one is an octopus and there are only three of those.

So that's the hype: cake, unicorns, an under-dog story, anime, and tentacles.

But the same can be said about any villager. I LOVE Hans because he is the Yeti aka Abominable Snowman.


----------



## Mary (Jan 4, 2014)

The first time I met Stitches, I hated him. He's grown on me since them, mostly because my brain goes "yessss" every time I see him. I'm picturing the happy tree-shakers getting him from me.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 5, 2014)

What alarms me is that a smug tiny white squirrel costs four times as much as it costs to fully upgrade and renovate your home.


----------



## majnin (Jan 5, 2014)

The only popular villager I ever wanted was Rosie because in my first ever WW town I remember her being the first animal I spoke to and boy did I love her! I never even knew she was popular until I got NL and started exploring TBT, and I eventually just gave up. If I get her, I get her, if I don't, then I get to meet new villagers! Of course I'd love her but the hassle of paying millions of bells or searching tirelessly just is too much.


----------



## Minties (Jan 5, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Marshal - I honestly don't know where all his popularity comes from--but he reminds me of Gil from Tree of Tranquility/Animal Parade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes yes yes THIS. Always this. God I love Gil <3 I have a thing for the pouty/grumpy looking boys in any game. I think that's why I love Marshal so much. 

My town is pretty much full of "popular" villagers. Before I joined TBT (even before I joined ACC) I spent a few hours going through the AC wiki, picking out villagers I really liked. This was before I even knew a place like the villager trading plaza existed xD

A few of the ones I picked out right away as ones I wanted were Lolly, Chrissy, Apple, Diana and Maple. 

I got Julian from my campsite because I had never seen a unicorn in an AC game and loved him! 

Filbert, who's not as popular, was my starting villager. 

I also got Skye from my campsite because my boyfriend said a sky wolf would be cute and I fell in love with her. I lost her in a TT accident when I first started and cycled through 16 to get her back. 

Merengue - I was on the fence about her. My favorite personality is normal! It was a toss up between Fauna (who is adorable) and Merengue. My little sister said she wanted Fauna, so knowing that I'd have a one in a million chance to get her, I got Fauna for her from a cycler. That pretty much sealed in Merengue for me  

I really like the cute villagers and the normal personality! Haha


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 5, 2014)

Villagers who were once considered rare are now in nearly EVERY SINGLE TOWN!!! Especially Diana. I don't get all the fuss with her, she's just a PINK DEER. Seriously!


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 5, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Villagers who were once considered rare are now in nearly EVERY SINGLE TOWN!!! Especially Diana. I don't get all the fuss with her, she's just a PINK DEER. Seriously!



I'm guilty of absolutely LOVING Diana. It's not exactly the character but her house is absolutely gorgeous. When I walked into hers from someone else's town, my jaw hit the floor. How can a deer be better at home design than me?! ;w;


----------



## jolokia (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta admit, I roll my eyes a bit when some nice person allows me over for sigs and takes me on a guided tour of the town oh look there's Marshal's house, there's Julian's, now I'm talking to Stitches YOU SPENT MILLIONS ON YOUR VILLAGERS I GET IT ALREADY. Yeah I know, they're being really kind to have me over in the first place so I can't exactly complain heheh. But it's always the exact same bunch of characters. Dreamie clone towns.

...Well, this thread decided me, I went to the villager forum and posted on a Hippeux thread I'd had my eye on. I've got a space in my town and it's time to save an ugly from the void.


----------



## betty (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly, I couldn't ask for anything better than what I have right now in my town. Even though I still have dreamies, I wouldn't exactly bid for them. I know I would probably get them eventually, and I just try my luck with the campsite. It's kinda sad that people would get upset for a game, sure they are popular villagers, but it's not worth it to fuss about it. Like I said, many villagers will (hopefully) be achieved eventually. I love my non-popular villagers, they have great personalities and the town I play now is one of the best I've ever played.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 7, 2014)

I do, in fact have a few popular villagers- but, they were traded for other popular villagers.
I remember when Kyle was quite popular and as soon as he came down in popularity, I finally got him. I think most popular villagers are there because of a.. Yes, bandwagon. They want to look cool with all these popular villagers.
My popular villagers, I didn't spend anything on them- I'm holding Merengue for my mum. It was her favourite.
Anyway, I don't have much to say..


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 7, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Villagers who were once considered rare are now in nearly EVERY SINGLE TOWN!!! Especially Diana. I don't get all the fuss with her, she's just a PINK DEER. Seriously!



She's white. And I think everyone likes her because she's pretty, both in appearance and house interior. And maybe peer pressure(but that happens to every popular villager so what gives?).

But I would say the same thing to Stitches though.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 21, 2014)

Reading through this thread.. funny how some of the people who said they werent into the hype.. ended up getting populars lol


----------



## harime (Feb 21, 2014)

After I found the ACNL fandom, I feel bad to have a town full of populars now because I like them in general, but most people would think I got them off auctions/raffles for the image when I got them naturally or from other people for free. 
So now I feel pressured and I try to at least mix my selections up a bit :s Until I found out some of my selections were still slightly popular.


----------



## Flop (Feb 21, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Reading through this thread.. funny how some of the people who said they werent into the hype.. ended up getting populars lol



Hahaha so true. XD


----------



## cheezu (Feb 21, 2014)

I have some popular ones as dreamies but that's just because I really like them.
I'm a cat fanatic and Rosie, Lolly and Rudy (and probably Felicity) as by far the cutest cats in the game - in my opinion at least. So I would have wanted them whether they were popular or not.
Zucker is my biggest love and I don't even know why. I just love the way his eyes look like they're watering when he gets upset. And yeah, I'm crazy about him. XD
Merengue and Wolfgang were my starters and I had no idea that they were popular at all (ACNL is my first AC game). I thought that Merengue was super cute as I have a weakness for food characters. And Wolfgang - I got pretty attached to him over time.
Some of my other dreamies like Monique, Bree or Olivia are considered bottom of the barrel though and I still love them.

Villagers like Stitches, Marshal, Julian, Ankha or Diana, I don't care for at all though. I respect that other people like them but I don't find them appealing myself.


----------



## kitanii (Feb 21, 2014)

I always find it very hard to get attached to a villager that I know is super popular :s it just feels less personal, I'm not sure! I've had Diana, Marshal, Zucker and Merengue at one time and I never really got attached because they are so popular.


----------



## Poe (Feb 21, 2014)

That moment when you realize there are only 8 different villagers in the entire game.


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I really don't see what all the fuss is about, I think just because they are cute, and have nice houses, personality's people like them! Many people like them because other people like them, so its basically the people copying each other, to "fit in" with the other players of animal crossing new leaf. I think its fine if you do genuinely like those tier one villagers, and not just because they are considered popular. There are plenty of just as cute villagers in tier 3, such as walker, nibbles, poncho and a ton more. I bet if somebody started to over hype nibbles who is currently a tier one villager (just using her as an example btw) she could easily become tier one. With everyone over hyping marshal and meruagne this whole community are all just going to have the same exact villagers and that would just be boring. So congats to the people who have dreamies that aren't popular, well done. You don't need peer pressure from the fellow animal crossing players to fit in. I am not trying to offend anyone who actually does like them but what I am trying to say is give every villager a chance, maybe adopt one unpopular villager from the auto-void, invite someone from your camp to move in, don't try to move a villager out straight away if they move in and not even talk to them,give them a chance, and see if you can love them just as much as the other popular villagers 99% of you guys have/want. Just see.


----------



## Angerfish (Feb 21, 2014)

Poe said:


> That moment when you realize there are only 8 different villagers in the entire game.



I know right? But you can't help but think of them an individuals. Stupid Animal Crossing, making us attached to a bunch of re-skins.

I've got some pretty popular villagers in my town: Erik, Rosie and Mira. They just all moved in on their own, with the exception of Mira, who came in for my campsite. I see the bickering over character like Erik and I'm just floored. I really like him, but I didn't think he was so popular until I joined the forums. I guess the antlers sky rocket him in popularity.

I have no idea how people even stick to their Dreamies lists! I wanted Kiki and Nana for nostalgia/cute reasons. Cally moved in, and she's this like normal type squirrel with a frankly dopey face, but I fell in love! It's different seeing a picture of them and actually seeing them walking around in-game.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't see where the love for some villagers like Marshall or Merengue have come from. Honestly, there's no appeal for me, since they're mainly judged on looks. Honestly? I love having the more unique, or less common animals like Rhonda and Vladimir in my town.

But I agree with what others have said - ?ou really need to have a villager in your town before you can make too big of a judgement. Then again, there are only 8(?) possible personalities so once you've had one, say, snooty, you may as well have had them all.


----------



## J087 (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome thread.
Awesome subject.
Awesome.

I was lucky enough to start of with Ankha and Beau, and along came Tia through the campsite. I never knew they were "popular" nor did or do I care. I do care for their friendship so neither will leave my town willingly. The only benefit I found from these "popularity hype" were the 2mil bells I got for selling a spare Ankha picture.


I don't get why people like Marshal, but neither do I get why people like Bieber. Marshal however will never get arrested so I'd rather have him as a friend, but not because he's popular.


----------



## amybear91 (Feb 21, 2014)

The majority of mine were a fluke, to be perfectly honest - Lolly is my only remaining starter, my friend gave me Beau, I had Diana in my old town and she left so I managed to finally get her back today in my campsite, and Rosie was in my room mate's campsite a while back and I asked her to take her in for me for nostalgic reasons. Most of them, I didn't even know were popular until I joined this forum. Most of them were random move ins, or I saw them in a friend's town and spoke to them and grew to love them, so my friends gave them to me. People like Aurora and Portia aren't so popular, but I still love them because I speak to them a lot and grown rather fond of them 
I'm not that fussed about popularity - if I have a villager in my town, or if I speak to one in a friends town and fall in love with them, I don't mind if they're popular or not, I ask them in for their personalities mainly  but that's just me and my opinion!


----------



## Splinter (Feb 21, 2014)

I like obtaining hard to get things. It's the most fun part of the game for me.


----------



## Kit (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually hate alot of the popular villigers, but most of my Dreamies are the ones I actually like.
While auctions do get a bit ridiculeus, I think it is just personal preference.
Villigers get popular because people want them, and people want them, sadly, for their appearance


----------



## Mollypop (Feb 21, 2014)

This fandom is a lot about looks, and that's okay.  Having a nice looking town, nice looking mayor, nice looking villagers...  There's no need to apologize for liking a popular villager.  If you're made to feel ashamed, the game becomes less fun. If people don't like you or make you feel guilty for having certain villagers, perhaps those people are not worth your time.


----------



## LuigiDM (Feb 21, 2014)

I almost answered this necro thread!

Canberra for life!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 21, 2014)

I happen to like a few of the popular villagers, and have them in my town. The reason why I have Zucker is because I love food/like having him for my Japanese theme. I mean, I don't see a reason why he can't be cool. The reason why I have Julian is because I love mythical creatures. Like dragons and unicorns, seeing as I have Drago as well this would make sense. I have Lolly because she was my starting villager and I usually keep one starting villager per a game. Otherwise, Blanche would be taking her spot. (Also, long live Kyle! I don't see why he's so hated. He has a cool fur color.)

I also think Marshal is the ugliest thing to walk the planet. Like...what's going on with those creepy eyebrows. Oo


----------



## A Legend (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess people get so addicted to this game that it becomes like part of their life (no offence and im not directing this to anyone in particular) so once you get to that stage the animals are real and you want them I guess with my villagers I get them get to know them and then decide whether I like them or not I mean I like gigi- so what if her appearance Is a bit um... ugly she's a nice frog if you get to know her!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheZeldaGirl said:


> I happen to like a few of the popular villagers, and have them in my town. The reason why I have Zucker is because I love food/like having him for my Japanese theme. I mean, I don't see a reason why he can't be cool. The reason why I have Julian is because I love mythical creatures. Like dragons and unicorns, seeing as I have Drago as well this would make sense. I have Lolly because she was my starting villager and I usually keep one starting villager per a game. Otherwise, Blanche would be taking her spot. (Also, long live Kyle! I don't see why he's so hated. He has a cool fur color.)
> 
> I also think Marshal is the ugliest thing to walk the planet. Like...what's going on with those creepy eyebrows. Oo


 tell me about it what's up with popularity for marshal?!


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a few popular villagers in my town.. I have Diana, which I had from the start and never letting her go because we immedietly became fast friends. <3 I have Julian from Poe, and I didn't want Julian just because he's popular. He's on my never leaving list like Diana because I just adore him. I don't know why. <3 And the last one I have is Flora. I got her from a cycling town and I adored her, but the person that wanted her so bad I felt really bad for so I'm willing to give Flora to them. I also would like Marshal because I just like him in general. He's really cute, and I absolutely love the smug personality. <3 I don't get why he's so popular though. He's a small white squirrel. So? But I just adore smugs. <3 I also have Winnie, Savannah, and Rooney as a dreamie.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 21, 2014)

Honestly I don't care for popular villagers cause I just work with what I've got (Heck I had jullian in my camp once and I honestly could care less about him so let him go), all of the popular villagers in my town are either starters or just moved into my town on their own, the only exception is Rudy and hes not even that popular heck if Lionel was to move out and I wanted another Smug I would take Shep over Marshal any day. To me it all depends on whether or not I like them when I get to know them like Peewee (Who I regret letting go) who's a gorilla, almost everyone here HATES gorilla villagers but once you get to know them there actually quite nice or Moose and "DEM EYEBROWS" which shocked me upon sight but once I got to know Moose he became a close friend, I even have his picture in my house. So basically I don't go out of my way looking for popular villagers, I just work with what I've get, and if what get is an Uber popular villager then that's what I get.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 21, 2014)

people want popular villagers just to brag about having them. the only one i thought was cute was marina but idk


----------



## Poe (Feb 21, 2014)

In defense of Marshal... I think his initial popularity came from the Sloppy Series being in his home, which was pretty elusive back in June. I wanted him for that reason only, until I discovered the trade section of this forum.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Feb 22, 2014)

For me I just see villagers I think are cute/cool looking and would like to have them in my town, but I haven't gone to any lengths to get any popular villagers. My dreamies only becomes my dreamies after I've had them in my town, but all the other ones are more of a "it'd be nice to have them, but I don't need them". At the moment I don't have any dreamies that I've never had, since I got Merengue and Skye randomly from the game, and then my friend just happened to accidentally TT Marshal out of her town and insisted I keep him (even though I told her I'd give him back when he moves out, she told me not to).
Although I think I will join into auctioning off villagers just for the bells if I get a popular one and don't get attached to them...


----------



## nyanicat (Feb 22, 2014)

i admit i do have a lot of the popular villagers, but i didn't want them because they were popular. i just thought they were really cute and i honestly love having them in my village. some like merengue (i had before) and ankha, i just wanted just to see what they were like (i plan to give ankha away after getting her picture), but others like fang and marshal and etc, are because i really enjoy having them and i think they match my personality and town


----------



## Mizu (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll be honest, I jumped on the Marshal bandwagon as well. Hes cute and friendly, and I got really lucky. The day I decided to drop by my town after two weeks, Marshal was in the campsite already. Personally, I like having cute and cool neighbours. Also keep in mind that majority of the animals have small unique things about them but most of their personalities are the same. You have about 20-30 villagers for every personality, some with a lot more (lazy, normal I believe having the most compared to the new uchi/smug?).  Why have PeeWee the Gorilla when you can have Fang? You also have to consider visuals as well. Most people prefer favourite animals. I prefer Squirrels and Dogs over any other species, not a fan of the Hippo/Elephant/Gorilla lines.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 22, 2014)

Most of the villagers I actively pursued (Kiki, Ribbot, Cheri, and Phoebe and I will be actively pursuing Kyle after 8 more villagers move out) are not super popular. All the super popular ones I have fell into my lap by chance.

Merengue was a starting villager and if she hadn't been I honestly don't think I would have even paid her any mind. But I grew attached, and I honestly MAY let her go someday but it's so hard.
Diana, I just always found adorable but never really thought about getting her until she showed up in my campsite when I had a free space. So I asked her to move in. However, she will only be staying until I get her picture and then I plan to raffle her off on here. I like Blanche better and I want to experience other Snooties.
Skye isn't as popular as these guys but she is pretty popular. She was a random move in in my first 10 villagers and I just fell in love with her. She's become one of my top three villagers in the whole game.

The only villager I can flat out say I don't get the hype of is Marshal. He's a white squirrel...Julian's a unicorn, Merengue is Strawberry Shortcake as a rhino, Stitches is a teddy bear, and Ankha is Cleopatra.


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

i feel guilty
New Leaf was my second AC game with CF being my first. I played it for 3 weeks or so then I got NL. 
My starter villagers weren't that bad (Bam, Static, Phoebe, Bluebear, Gala, Kyle) but back then I thought when they wanted to leave, I should go with some new villagers. Then I got my campsite with Diana and Rosie. I knew nothing of the 'villager popularity' and only let them move in due to me wanting to have more villagers. 
Then I joined TBT and saw these villagers (Marshal, Merengue, Zucker, Ankha etc) and saw their prices up to 40mil or even more. I thought it was a bit ridiculous at first since people would actually do all of that for just a NPC. 
Yes, my villagers in my sig are all 'popular' but...
1. I thought Francine and Chrissy made a good sister-like pair and they're bright vivid colors which caught my attention (same went for Pietro)
2. I wanted to at least have ONE villager who is 'traditional' as in having a Japanese theme to their house/name. Genji has the catchphrase 'otaku' as well ;A;
3. Food-related villagers are awesome to me (Zucker, Merengue. Frita also kind of counts towards that, but the game kind of gave me her since I had 8 villagers. Same goes for Bud and Rocco. Lost Phoebe due to a TT'ing accident)
4. When I saw Marshal, I didn't think he was all that good. Then I saw his fanart of his human form and he did kind of look like Akise Aru (who is in my avatar and MY FAVOURITE CHARACTER EVER omfg Akise-kun~~ <3) and he kind of reminded me of him

But the auctions for these popular villagers are outrageous. 
Especially the buy-outs. If they needed the Bells for something like PWP's, buying hybrids/items or house expansions that's understandable. 
I think some people use these popular villagers and sell them out of greed (this is not 100% true, and I know this), but I've seen some people crying over not getting the auctioned villager. 

And I'm a fan of rabbits and squirrels ( Static I'm sorry D: )
Then it came down to my own taste.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 22, 2014)

People tend to want villagers that they think are cute, and a lot of people think the same villagers are cute (Stitches, Marshal, Julian, etc.). So those villagers become the most desirable and are considered the "popular" villagers. People don't want villagers because they're popular, they just want the ones that they consider cute. And a lot of people want to get all their dream villagers no matter the cost, so they'll go to great lengths to get them. At least that's the way I see it. ... Did that make sense? XD

I really want Stitches because I think he's adorable and he was by far my favorite villager in Wild World. I have happy memories with him :3


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 22, 2014)

I have only ever paid for one villager and that was Sly, who I probably could have gotten for free but I didn't want to wait for him.  I would never be willing to pay more than around 5mil for a villager.  Auctions and sale threads for npcs like Marshal that are set in the 40mil range just blow my mind.  I guess people can spend their game money however they want but I can't imagine getting upset about losing out on an auction or raffle.  

In this game all things come with time. I feel like people get caught up with the immediate aspect of the game with TTing and forget the game is designed to be played for the long run. Obviously it's your game and you can play however you want, but if you are trying to play for instant gratification you are working against the design of the game and you'll probably get frustrated.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2014)

A lot of people shamelessly want to be popular. As tragic as that is, that's all there is to it. Occasionally someone will actually be interested in obtaining the villager, but most of the time it's just to have the most popular so they themselves become the most popular. I myself have no interest in obtaining specific villagers in general. That's not a form of protest, though. I just don't see any reason why you should go looking for specific villagers. I think it's an obsession, and I will not be involved. That's seemingly the only thing people are interested in now, though.


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

Not to criticise anyone, but I guess it is their game, therefore it is in their control to who they want in their town; popular or not. Yes, this _may_ be called obsession with Animal Crossing: New Leaf, since you would do anything to get them. I don't think they are to show off since a lot of people would have them in their copy.


----------



## pocky (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't think that it has anything to do with popularity, but with choosing the villagers that you find the most aesthetically pleasing. It so happens that a lot of people like the same villagers.

To me its like... if my closet can only hold 10 dresses, of course I'll try my best to fill it up with 10 dresses that I absolutely love. If somebody finds those particular dresses ugly or overrated then it doesn't really matter to me, as I'm doing it for myself and not for them. It'd be stupid of me to wear a dress that I hate just because a bunch of other girls that I'll probably never even meet in my life own the exact the dress.

I didn't really buy any of my own villagers though, I got all of them on my own. Some moved in on by themselves, others I reset for. The only one that I got from a trade was Merengue. I have two towns and Marshal had moved into my 2nd town without warning, but I already had him in my 1st town so I decided to trade him. I made a post saying that I wanted him out and gave a list of 5-10 villagers that I wanted in exchange, it so happened that the first person to message me had offered to give me Merengue and that she is one of the most popular villagers.

Looking back, I think that it would have been better if I had bought them off someone in an auction. I have hundreds of millions of bells in my bank that I'll never use. And it would have only taken me a few days to get them all from auctions as opposed to the months that I spent trying to find them on my own in game.*

* = I say this because my friend reset his town recently and thanks to tumblr, tbt, and reddit I was able to get 5 of his dreamies in 2 days; he other 5 he got on his own. he was lucky enough to have two of them as his starters and to have stitches, julian and renee (who he loves) move in on their own without needing to reset.


----------



## Starlightz (Feb 22, 2014)

I think it's more of the reason that almost everyone find these 'popular' animals very _cute_. Since they are viewed as cute, a lot of people create hype about them and then they become more popular. 
While I do agree that they are cute, such as Lolly, Marshal, Stitches, ect. I think some of the other animal (that aren't as popular, yet still cute (to me)) are underrated. Animals like Poncho, Apple, Bones, Pinky and Cube.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 22, 2014)

The only reason I want Ankha(dreamie) is her design and that's it!


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, they're popular for a reason I guess.


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 22, 2014)

Although this thread was created more than a month ago, I think the curiosity thing weighs in.

It was a priority for me to get Julian. There were two times I came close. My third try was a success. In a short time, I was able get Tia and Erik separately. (In all this, I'm referring to Top Tier of Dreamies. As of 02.22.2014, Julian ranks No. 5; Tia is at No. 12; Erik is at No. 15.)

I'm not wanting to take my two towns and load them with top-of-the-line Dreamies. I'm not aiming for _Showcase Villagers_. I have lots of Bottom of the Barrels whom I appreciate. But I'm making choices on which ones to let go. And I'm intuitively figuring out who to keep along with what Dreamies I can get and, if I can work it out, which of the towns to assign them.

I think I'm striving for some balance. Combined number of villagers for full capacity between two towns is 20. I am aiming to have an equal number of males and females. Since the personality types number eight categories?four types each for the males and females?I want them all covered. And a repeat of a personality type cannot be present in more than two males or in two females. I'm very certain that my personal favorite personality type is the Normal. So, for the female side, I want two normals in Applewin and two normals in Progress. On the male side, I find I like the Lazy and the Smug types almost equally. 

It is from this perspective that helps inform me of who I should pursue among the Top Tier Dreamies. And, already with a mix of very pleasant villagers (Drago, Jambette, and Scoot in Applewin; Cookie, to name one from my second town, in Progress), I probably can cap this at six Top Tier Dreamies. I have Julian in Applewin. I have both Tia and Erik in Progress. That's the order in which I was able to get them. Though it's not realistic to be in control of an "order," my wish is to get Fauna next. She would be my ideal second Normal in Applewin.

This is an excellent topic.


----------



## Thelegendofemmy (Feb 22, 2014)

People can't help who they like, I mean marshal moved into to my town randomly, and I fell in love with him pretty much right away, which I didn't think I would. :') but I guess eh people like cute villagers, personally I go for personality over looks, I don't really like the super popular deer. But I love Deirdre, who is underrated IMO, she's probably my favourite out of all villagers tbh, but eh whatever, tbh I don't care what people have in their town.. If they like the popular ones then.. Well they do, it's their game  you can have who they want in their town


----------



## Milano (Feb 22, 2014)

I like most of the popular dreamies because of obvious reasons. 
1. They're adorable.
2. After seeing pictures of them on tumblr etc, I realized how much I wanted to experience that villager and have them in my town.
As much as I'd love to have all my dreamies in my town, I am not willing to pay 40 million bells for them, partially due to the fact that I don't even have 1 million to spend, lol.


----------



## Cudon (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm satisfied to naturally adore the more ''unpopular'' villagers over the overrated ones. But I spose people just like pink and adorable things. So that's why Diana and Merengue are appealing.


----------



## Angerfish (Feb 22, 2014)

Looking through this thread, I'm seeing a few people saying that people want popular villagers just to _be_ popular. That's sort of selling people short, I think. 

Most people gravitate towards the cute popular villagers because they're, well, cute! And who can blame someone for wanting to stuff cute characters into such a cute game? That and a lot of popular villagers have some sort of gimmick that makes them seem like more of an individual than the others, such as Merengue or Stitches. I'm not saying that's wrong. I've got Mira in my town, and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't charmed by her unique mask. Is this a little shallow? Maybe. But although some of my dreamies aren't exactly popular, I've still got my own biases, and nostalgia isn't the only factor.

It's a shame that there are people that are complete brats about getting X popular dreamy, though. Ugh. That's just embarrassing. Though--to a lesser extant--I also don't appreciate when people act superior for disliking a popular villager.


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 22, 2014)

Y'know, the funny thing is that half the villagers in my town are popular. But I idnt get them through auctions or anything like that. I got them through the campsite or they just randomly moved into my town. I have marina which i got from a friend. Beau, merengue, and Agent S I got through the campsite. My marshal just randomly plopped himself into my town. Pietro I got from a cycling thread.


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Feb 22, 2014)

usually people dont like a villager because they are popular, the villager is popular because they are well liked
its as simple as that.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, villagers are popular for a reason. Why? I don't know, they could be cute/cool.
For example, Julian. He's a unicorn.. the only one in the game. People like unicorns.
of course.. there are a lot of overrated popular villagers too.


----------



## Orieii (Feb 23, 2014)

All of my villagers are 'popular' but I honestly didn't do it on purpose :c Before I even knew about trading villagers or TBT and whatnot, I've always wanted Marshal! It was like love at first sight. Luckily he moved in as my 2nd smug ; v ; No resetting either. Yay~! <3 As for Kid Cat, he was my BFF on GC and WW. I'd still love the two even if they weren't popular and same goes for my other villagers <3 If any of them moved out I'd cry, because I spent hours resetting for their house plot locations 

I didn't want them because they're 'popular' or 'cute', I wanted them because they're unique to me ^ u ^ I don't care what anyone else thinks. Everyone has their own special taste.

..Also, I do get a little annoyed seeing my villagers in other's dreams xD There are so many Mashal, Fang, Merengue, Francine and Chrissys @w@


----------

